# Quick qeustion



## philsburydonuts (Feb 25, 2006)

ive heard about this shop in florida for audi's. its called tuning audi performance i think "tap" for short... i hears they do some crazy stuff. ive searched but could not find anything on it. if any body nows the website it would help alot. tia


----------



## s216v (Jun 1, 2000)

*Re: Quick qeustion (philsburydonuts)*

you mean 'total' audi performance.








their @ http://www.tap1.com


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Quick qeustion (s216v)*

They don't have the greatest track record, some people have had some serious problems with them.....I can't personally vouch against them though.
If you're in Oregon, give intended acceleration a try. They've done great stuff for me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif (not affiliated..etc.etc.etc.)


----------



## philsburydonuts (Feb 25, 2006)

*Re: Quick qeustion (Sepp)*

hey thanks guys for the website. i found exactly what i needed.


----------

